
Ask HN: Volunteer opportunities over Slack? - ownedthx
I&#x27;d love to help mentor&#x2F;coach folks trying to learn programming, and would like to do it over Slack (or something close to it).<p>I&#x27;m thinking for others like me would find this to be an extremely convenient way to volunteer.  I could set aside an hour, or more, while sitting in front of my computer.<p>Ideally there is already a &#x27;vetted&#x27; slack channel where people who needed the help were in need of help ... but not abusing it. I&#x27;m thinking of a Slack channel for a non-profit, coding bootcamp. Just to be clear; I&#x27;m not looking at making the bootcamp or something like it. I&#x27;m looking to just offer my services to the students in a way that works out with my schedule too; it would let me give more time.<p>Anyone seen something like this already that they could recommend?
======
Hamatti
That's a fantastic idea! Go check out Slack List[0] for a curated list of
Slack communities. If you look at the technology communities, I'm sure more
than one would be happy to have someone to help people learn.

[0] [https://slacklist.info/](https://slacklist.info/)

